# 27Rsds



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

Well we picked up our new to us 27rsds this weekend really like the layout and the HUGE dinette its a 2007 and got a good deal on it looking foward to taken it out next weekend and trying it out!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Enjoy! You have a great floor plan, in my totally unbiased opinion


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

um.....Ya....you have an awsome layout.







We love ours and I'm sure you will love your new home away from home. Congrats and enjoy.









Brian


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

E6FIREMAN said:


> Well we picked up our new to us 27rsds this weekend really like the layout and the HUGE dinette its a 2007 and got a good deal on it looking foward to taken it out next weekend and trying it out!!


E6FIREMAN,
Congrats on the new to you Outback. Welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------

